# Freecycle in Wales



## penguinfan (Oct 30, 2005)

There are currently 14 Freecycle groups in Wales (163 in the UK).

There are 1745 members in Wales groups; in the UK 72,563 people use UK Freecycle groups.

Worldwide there are 3,156 Freecycle groups with 1,741,321 members.

*Growth of Freecycle in Wales*

In early February 2005, there were only TWO Freecycle groups : Newport (South Wales) and Abergele (North Wales).

Total membership in February 2005 was approximately 150. There has therefore been a ten-fold+ increase in Freecycle membership in Wales in the past 6-8 months. 

*Starting YOUR OWN Freecycle group*

Go to http://www.freecycle.org/startagroup/ and fill in the form

If you want help with the form or have questions about Freecycle, please email international@freecycle.org and be sure to include your country in the subject of your message so the appropriate UK help team will respond.

If you want help from a local Wales mod, email one of them  If you know the address of the Freecycle Yahoogroups, the contact email address for the owner is GROUPNAME-owner@yahoogroups.com remembering to replace GROUPNAME

*Current Freecycle 'blind spots' in Wales*

- No Freecycle groups in Clwyd/North East Wales. Wrexham ?

- No Freecycle groups in Pembrokeshire

- Only one Freecycle group in Powys (Llandrindod) a vast county

*Specific help needed with Freecycle in Wales*

Documentation/guidelines need to be translated by a competent translator. 

Links to a MAP of Freecycle Wales - click on the circles for groups :





_Kudos to urban75 Editor for starting a free recycle group on these forums._


----------



## zog (Oct 31, 2005)

Sorry. Whats a freecycle?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 31, 2005)

zog said:
			
		

> Sorry. Whats a freecycle?



It's where the Tory party employ an illegal immigrant to push you on your bike so that you don't have to pedal, hence the free-wheeling cycling acronym "freecycle" 

You need a £1500 insurance deposit to sign up for the programme, tho, so it's not all that free really 

The deposit is refunded via your weekly wage, once you have got on your bike to find a job, and hence it is a long term investment to meet the flexible demands of the global market really. 

That help?


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2005)

penguinfan said:
			
		

> _Kudos to urban75 Editor for starting a free recycle group on these forums._


Nothing to do with Freecycle (TM) (c) All Rights Reserved, Lawyers-on-hand-to-threaten-anyone-daring-to-have-the-same idea, of course.

Is this another of your FAQ-busting cut and pastes, by the way?


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2005)

Yep, it is:  



			
				penguinfan said:
			
		

> There are currently 14 Freecycle groups in Wales (163 in the UK).
> 
> There are 1745 members in Wales groups; in the UK 72,563 people use UK Freecycle groups.
> 
> Total membership in February 2005 was approximately 150. There has therefore been a ten-fold+ increase in Freecycle membership in Wales in the past 6-8 months.


And from Indymedia


> There are currently 14 Freecycle groups in Wales (163 in the UK). There are 1745 members in Wales groups; in the UK 72,563 people use UK Freecycle groups.
> 
> Total membership in February 2005 was approximately 150. There has therefore been a ten-fold+ increase in Freecycle membership in Wales in the past 6-8 months.


One more cut and paste and you're out of here.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 1, 2005)

have you seen u75's very own - and completely unconnected with f*e*c*c*e - recycle your stuff forum?


----------



## penguinfan (Nov 1, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> One more cut and paste and you're out of here.



Are you sure you are saying one may not post one's own words to more than one online Forum ?  That's a bit err... draconian. 

I posted the Freecycle in Wales report to Indycymru and urban75.  urban75 has a more sophisticated user/discussion interface.  I don't see what's particularly off topic about the posting.  You've raised the issue of recycling yourself.

....

I forgot to add : the purpose of posting information about Freecycle to various places is to *raise awareness*. A recycling network like Freecycle is more effective if it covers the whole country.  

Some people read Indycymru, some read urban75, some (like me) read both.


----------



## toggle (Nov 1, 2005)

penguinfan said:
			
		

> Are you sure you are saying one may not post one's own words to more than one online Forum ?  That's a bit err... draconian.
> 
> I posted the Freecycle in Wales report to Indycymru and urban75.  urban75 has a more sophisticated user/discussion interface.  I don't see what's particularly off topic about the posting.  You've raised the issue of recycling yourself.




as have you raised a whole load of bollocks about the editor's actions in promoting recycling. To then use the editor's board to promote your own organisation after making such comments strikes me as somewhat ill mannered.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2005)

penguinfan said:
			
		

> I posted the Freecycle in Wales report to Indycymru and urban75.  urban75 has a more sophisticated user/discussion interface. .


If you're still unable to understand the words of the FAQ I suggest you get an adult to explain it to you.





> Do not post up huge reams of cut and paste text, but make things easier for others by summarising the article and including a link to the unabridged version


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2005)

toggle said:
			
		

> as have you raised a whole load of bollocks about the editor's actions in promoting recycling. To then use the editor's board to promote your own organisation after making such comments strikes me as somewhat ill mannered.


This, along with his arrogant assumption that the posting rules somehow don't apply to him, sure makes him one awful advert for the organisation.

I wonder how many potential supporters he's already put off here?


----------

